# CSA and Single Parent Benefits



## holliexa

hi ladies, just a quick question and hope someone can help. i dont have a clue when it comes to benefits and csa etc as i work and this is my first pregnancy. so anyways, once my baby is born i will be declaring myself single and plan to get csa money off of my babys dad. was just wondering if this would affect any benefits i would be due? x


----------



## SophiasMummy

No csa doesnt affect any benifits you get anymore x


----------



## MummyJade

As of april last year (i think) CSA money does not affect your benefits... so what ever you get in CSA you will get on top... 

xx


----------



## holliexa

thats good then, i thought the money you got from being a single parent would be replaced if you were receiving csa! x


----------



## Gemma_xX

I got more when I had a partner!! Extra hundred a fortnight as he was on job seekers.


----------



## xSophieBx

As of april last year CSA money doesn't effect benefits.

To give u a rough idea of benefits u'll get this is what I get:

Income Support: £65
Child tax credit: £57
Child benefit: £20

I've had endless probs with CSA so don't hold ur hopes up of getting regular maintenance straight away without a fight unless FOB is cooperating. x


----------



## TiredNurse27

God you get so much money on the dole now. Can't believe you get to keep CSA money as well. Makes me want to quit my job even more don't know why I bother when you get all that money. 

I got quoted as getting £420 a week benefits for 2 kids when you count housing and council tax benefit. Then the £35 I'm meant to get a week from FOB on top!!!

I'll never make that much working what's the point!!?

Not a dig at anyone I'm just so shocked!


----------



## holliexa

What will I get benefits wise and help, if I'm still in full time work? I'm panicking I won't be able to afford nursery fees and my mortgage! Going part time is just not an option for me as I need the money to pay my bills etc X


----------



## xSophieBx

I've got no idea, I advise you go to your local CAB as they'll tell u everything your entitled too... it would depend on your income, if this is low then you'll get childcare help. x


----------



## xSophieBx

TiredNurse27 said:


> God you get so much money on the dole now. Can't believe you get to keep CSA money as well. Makes me want to quit my job even more don't know why I bother when you get all that money.
> 
> I got quoted as getting £420 a week benefits for 2 kids when you count housing and council tax benefit. Then the £35 I'm meant to get a week from FOB on top!!!
> 
> I'll never make that much working what's the point!!?
> 
> Not a dig at anyone I'm just so shocked!

Really, I don't think its that much at all. I live at home still, but I know for a fact I wouldn't be able to survive on what I get if I had my own place with all the bills etc. But then again I don't get maintenance from the loser FOB. 

If you've been quoted that much why don't u be a stay at home for awhile then? Or cut ur hours down... I'm currently looking for a job as I dont think benefits is enough lol


----------



## holliexa

i am really going to struggle. i have my own place and have to pay all the bills and the mortgage on my own and i am on low income. the childcare costs and general cost of having a baby worries me so much. i dont know what im going to do! :(


----------



## purpledahlia

I dont think the benefits are a lot at all, I struggle to fill the cupboards with food some weeks, Im not saying they should give more, but they should make it easier for people to get into work. Ive been applying for kobs since my job ended in Jan and having no luck, Mostly because minimum wage jobs wont earn me enough to pay the childcare, rent, bills and council tax, even with the help. If *your* better off then do what you need to do but really isnt a lot of money to sirvive on at all.

To the OP, Is there a way to lower your mortgage payments?? Wait and see how ti all falls into place before worrying though x


----------



## holliexa

No, this is over 25 years! Yes, u are right I should not worry until it actually happens. People keep reassuring me not to worry 'I will be fine'. Hopefully this is the case x


----------



## TiredNurse27

holliexa said:


> What will I get benefits wise and help, if I'm still in full time work? I'm panicking I won't be able to afford nursery fees and my mortgage! Going part time is just not an option for me as I need the money to pay my bills etc X


I work full time and pay £100 a week childminding (175 in hols). I get £220 a week child and working tax credits, you'll get more cos nursery fees are more.

I also get £5 a week HB (I think), £20 child benefit. This enables me to pay my £775 rent easily out of my ages so a mortgage will be covered easily.


----------



## purpledahlia

It really depends on your salary though... If its a decent salary full time and you use a childminder as theyre slightly cheaper, should work out ok.


----------



## babybambi2011

im gettin housing/council tax benefit, income support, child tax, child benefit and im having to move to a smaller place so i can afford the bills ect on my own. 

a quick question though if anyone knows, i am in a 3bed house atm, and getting the 2bed rate for me and my daughter. i am moving to a 1bed flat on friday. will i get 2bed rate? or just the 1bed rate as its a 1bed flat??? 

i hope its the 2bed rate as i would only need to top up my rent by 37pound a month!


----------



## purpledahlia

Shouls be 2bed, theres 2 of you so your entitled to 2bed rates, if you choose a 1bed it shouldnt matter, and if you choose a 3 bed it stays at 2bed rate, so you should be fine :)


----------



## babybambi2011

id of thought so too. dya know if thers any way i can get them to pay it all?


----------



## purpledahlia

Think you just apply in the office and they can see what your rent is and how much your entitled to.. should be covered, do you know your LHA allowance?


----------



## babybambi2011

well atm in on 103pound a week and now my rent is 530. on friday im moving to worcester and my rent will be 450a month... not sure what my lha is, but im gunna have a look now


----------



## purpledahlia

Not sure.. My rents 450 a month and i get 443 every 4 weeks, apparently because its 4 weekly you get an extra 2 payments over the course of the year, doesnt help when paying rent monthly tho!


----------



## babybambi2011

thanks for your help x


----------



## jlosomerset

I work part time now with 3 children and manage to pay £350 month mortgage, I do get CSA thou of £80 week. 
You need to look at if it is worth working full time, I know that when I was on my own with my eldest son I was looking at full time work and when I worked out what I lost in WTC/ CTC against working part time it just wasnt worth working the extra hours.

Good luck with everything :flower:


----------



## annmaries

hi im new here,i think i could possibly be pregnant.does any one know how much income support you get for 2 children,being a single mum? thx


----------

